# Theological works on parental authority



## Thinkingaloud (Jan 29, 2019)

Currently in Scotland the authority of parents are being more and more undermined by the government. I was wondering if any puritans wrote any works dedicated on this subject? I have had a search online and found quite a few works on family but little specifically dedicated to parental authority from a Biblical perspective. 

Thanks


----------

